# nematode infection



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,
i recently posted asking for help with a nematode infection in my gold severum.
I have a question about how he got it. i have not put any new fish in the tank in over a year. so where did it come from. One thing I do do is feed the Severum the occasional house fly (he loves them). i have been doing this for a few years but I am now wondering if that is where he might have got the round worm. Any thought on this. Out of desperation I bought some coppersafe today. i haven't used it yet, I am hesitant because I hear copper can be very toxic to fish, should I try using it anyway or is it too much of a risk. What about increasing the salt level in the tank I know this works for ick could it work for this. I now have 2 tbsp per 5 gal of aquarium salt in the tank should I increase the amount?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure. I too had that issue. I've been told blood worms can carry them. I'm wondering if they could live in the water, but then we would get the worms too, so I'm not sure.


----------

